# Laminate Flooring around Curved Fireplace



## Dallas (Oct 23, 2007)

We have laid down some laminate flooring in the house and left some room between brick fireplace for expansion. What do I put down to hide the gap?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

The gap is prolly too wide for regular vinyl baseboard molding.

What do you think of the idea of installing some Johnsonite 3" Tightlock for Carpet (by putting flat head screws into plastic anchors set in the mortar joints of the brick) and then gluing some 3" Tightlock for Carpet Resilient flooring directly over the first vinyl baseboard, so that you can cover an 11/16 inch gap?

http://www.johnsonite.com/FlooringS...Base/TightLockWallBase/tabid/554/Default.aspx

http://www.johnsonite.com/Portals/5/files/WallBaseProfiles2.pdf


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

The only ideas i can think of is to either cut quarter round at angles like 22.5 or less to "round" the corner the best you can. You would have to glue the joints and then probably use construction adhesive to attach it to the brick. The other option would be to glue some solid oak peices together and make a template out of cardboard of the radius of the fireplace and trace that to the oak. Use a jig saw to cut out the shape and then use a router make your own quarter round. That would take some wood working skills but not that hard. Maybe someone else will have another idea or know of a product premaid for this. I just did a quick google and found this site http://flexibletrim.com/P_CurvedWalls.htm


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Other option: Color Matched Caulking. Not the best, but option, but there it is....

Also: Obtain some flexible molding, cut it down to about base shoe dimensions. Paint it to match the color of the flooring...


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Along the lines of what Atlantic said, you can get flexible sanded caulk that is made for tile jobs, but would closely match the mortar in the brick joints. It has sand in it, which gives it a mortar/grout appearance. Home centers have a small selection of colors, but tile specialty places will have dozens of shades for a very close match.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

you may be able to use rubber 1/4 round that is easy to bend and attach to the brick.


----------



## MMurphy2001 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Curved fireplace - what did you do?*

I saw your post from 2008 (?) about your laminate flooring and curved fireplace. What did you finally decide to do and do you have any finished pictures?

We have a fireplace/hearth that looks just like that and we are in the process of installing solid hardwood floors. That fireplace is my obsession of the moment. How did you get the cuts so nice on the curve?

I thank you for any advice you can give!


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

You can get vinyl 1/4 round from Lowes (sorry to put a store name out here. IT is made by Flexco if you know where else to get it). It comes in white, brown, and black. It will make a good curve.


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

MMurphy2001 said:


> I saw your post from 2008 (?) about your laminate flooring and curved fireplace. What did you finally decide to do and do you have any finished pictures?
> 
> We have a fireplace/hearth that looks just like that and we are in the process of installing solid hardwood floors. That fireplace is my obsession of the moment. How did you get the cuts so nice on the curve?
> I thank you for any advice you can give!


Under cut the fireplace/hearth with a jam saw and slide the wood under the fireplace/hearth .

Finished product , no need for molding .


----------



## handy andy (Feb 25, 2011)

*Look at 'PROFLEX'*

I saw a sample of a product called Pro flex at the local building supply store. I was interested in applyinf casings around windows, but some had half circle tops. This stuff is supposed to be paintable or stainable like wood. I picked up a brochure and looking at it, there is a web site "@profilemouldings.com".


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The guy has either figured out what to do or just gave up, this thread is 11 years old.


----------



## DIYLizzie (10 mo ago)

MMurphy2001 said:


> *Curved fireplace - what did you do?*
> 
> I saw your post from 2008 (?) about your laminate flooring and curved fireplace. What did you finally decide to do and do you have any finished pictures?
> 
> ...


I think undercutting the brink is going to give you the cleanest finish. It’s a PIB but so is trying to curve a trim around the brick. You might have to rent the saw if you don’t have it and get a diamond tipped blade but the finished product will look like a pro installed it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@DIYLizzie The thread is 14 years old and has probably been handled by now. Welcome to the forums.


----------

